# Red Line Tires vs White Lettered



## RonS (Aug 14, 2013)

Time to replace tires on my 68 GTO Convertible. It has polyglas Firestone Wide Oval White lettered tires now that are 15 years old. Tires however only has less
than 3000 miles on them. The tires have many flat spots so its time to replace.
Trying to decide red lines or white lettered. My GTO is solar red with white top and the white lettered Firestones look good, not sure if the red lines would look equally as good. Any comment???

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Red car, redline tires are a nice looking combo


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'68 would have had redlines or whitewalls originally, not RWL. Redlines would look much better, IMO.


----------



## RonS (Aug 14, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> '68 would have had redlines or whitewalls originally, not RWL. Redlines would look much better, IMO.


I'm thinking the same. Redlines were period correct.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have RWL on my '67, and Redlines on my '65. The redlines look much better. You can check out my profile for pics.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

Redlines is what I would go with. 
I'm in almost the same position with my Aleutian Blue 68 hardtop with teal interior. The RWL's are about a dozen years old with only a few thousand miles on them. I'm leaning towards redlines. I know it sounds weird for a blue car, but I have two diecasts of my car in my color with redlines on them and they look really good. Very period correct.
The other choice would be gold lines which were also available as a no cost option back in 68, but I don't know how good they would look on my car.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Drag radials and front runners!!! 


















The devil made me do it...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

aren't Goodyear Blue Streak (blue lines) also available and somewhat period correct (for a blue car)???

Bill


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Redlines look _particularly _good with a blue or turqoise car. Red and blue are complementary colors.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Red lines but then I am biased.
My Vettes 20 year old BF T/As have flat spot and need replacing. I ran both the cars out the other day trying to picture what my Vette would look like with red lines ???

OK guys....I know there is only so much you can do with a Chebby :laugh:




Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it would look great with redlines...nice Corvette

Bill


----------



## Stepp on it (May 28, 2014)

What came original on a '69, redlines or Wide Ovals?
Weren't they G70-14's or F70's?
Who makes a quality replacement rim?
It seems that after 20+ years from the disassembly, mine have come up missing.


----------

